# soi(-même) / lui(-même), elle(-même)



## jester.

Salut à tous.

J'ai une question concernant une phrase que j'ai écrite dans ma dernière interrogation écrite.

Voilà la phrase :



> En plus, elle dit de soi-même qu'elle est devenue française.



Ça c'est ce que j'ai écrit. En corrigeant mon interrogation, ma prof a remplacé "soi-même" par "elle-même" et je ne comprends pas vraiment pourquoi.

Pouvez-vous m'expliquer quelle règle on applique pour décider si on utilise soi-même ou lui-même/elle-même ?

Merci d'avance. 

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## French bird

soi-même, c'est pour JE
lui/elle-même, c'est pour IL/ELLE.

Mon explication n'est pas très jolie. 

Donc:
ex: Il dit que tout le monde doit maigrir, mais Il est lui-même très gros.
ex: C'est un jeu a fabriquer soi-même.
ex: elle l'a tricoté elle-même
ex: Faire son pain - comment soi-même faire son pain.


----------



## Grop

Pour "je", j'utiliserais "moi-même" et pas "soi-même".

"Soi-même", c'est plutôt pour "on", ou en effet quand le sujet n'est pas bien défini.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Grop a tout à fait raison. "Soi-Même" renvoie à un sujet impersonnel comme "on" ou "il faut" :

"On n'est jamais si bien servi que par soi-même" (comme dit du moins le proverbe ! )
"Il faut préparer tout le matériel soi-même"
"Il convient de juger par soi-même"
"Aimer son prochain comme soi-même" (pas de sujet défini )

Mais si il, elle, ils, elles représentent des personnes, on emploie lui-même, elle-même, eux-mêmes, elles-mêmes dans la langue d'aujourd'hui, comme le montrent bien les exemples de French Bird (voir son message précédent)


----------



## Crescent

C'est un fil vraiment intéressant et j'ai déjà beaucoup appris en lisant tous vos postes! 
Je voudrais juste ajouter, que lorsque j'apprenais les pronoms emphatiques, j'ai aussi appris que chacun pourrait être placé devant un ''-même'' […]
Donc, on a:
je = moi-même
tu = toi-même
il = lui-même
elle = elle-même
on = soi-même
nous = nous-mêmes
vous = vous-mêmes
elles = elles-mêmes
ils = eux-mêmes

Et donc, chacun appartient a son propre pronom et s'utilise seulement avec il _lui-même_.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour
laquelle de ces phrases pourrait être correcte SVP?

l'égoïste est celui qui veut tout pour soi-même
l'égoïste est celui qui veut tout pour lui-même
l'égoïste est celui qui veut tout pour soi

Merci en avance


----------



## Loric23

_l'égoïste est celui qui veut tout pour lui-même_ est la seule version correcte.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Et soi-m_ê_me n'a pas ce sens du tout ?!!
Merci de votre réponse


----------



## quinoa

La devise de l'égoïste : tout pour soi-même, chacun pour soi.
On est un égoïste lorsque l'on veut tout pour soi-même.


----------



## LV4-26

IMANAKBARI said:


> Et soi-m_ê_me n'a pas ce sens du tout ?!!


Ce n'est pas une question de sens mais de correction grammaticale.
Dans la mesure où le sujet est clairement défini (_l'égoïste_), c'est _lui_ qui doit être utilisé.
Dans l'exemple de quinoa...
_On est un égoïste lorque l'on veut tout pour soi-même. _
...le sujet est le _on_ impersonnel. C'est la raison pour laquelle on utilise _soi_.

On observe la même différence dans les exemples suivants
_Il gardait tout pour lui.
Je gardais tout pour moi.
Il n'est pas bon de tout garder pour soi._


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Je gardais tout pour moi(-même).
Tu gardais tout pour toi(-même).
Il gardait tout pour lui(-même).
Elle gardait tout pour elle(-même).
On gardait tout pour soi(-même).
Nous gardions tout pour nous(-mêmes).
Vous gardiez tout pour vous(-mêmes).
Ils gardaient tout pour eux(-mêmes).
Elles gardaient tout pour elles(-mêmes).

Lorsque le sujet n'est pas identifié, il faut utiliser soi.

Il faut le faire soi-même.
C'est une chose que l'on ne peut comprendre qu'en la faisant soi-même.
On doit essayer soi-même.
Voici comment faire du vinaigre soi-même.


----------



## CABEZOTA

Bonjour!

Les trois versions sont correctes, mais seule "l'égoïste est celui qui veut tout pour lui-même" est employée en français courant. Les deux autres formes sont littéraires et archaïsantes, car on emploie en principe "soi" en référence à un sujet indéfini:

On pense toujours à soi avant tout. / Tu devrais penser un peu à toi!
Ce qui est bon pour soi n'est pas nécessairement bon pour les autres. / Il considérait que c'était bon pour lui et il l'a fait.
Il faut prendre soin de soi.  / Elle sait prendre soin d'elle. Prends soin de toi!

Cependant, les formes "L'égoïste est celui qui pense d'abord à soi", "L'égoïste pense d'abord à soi-même" ne sont pas incorrectes, elles appartiennent aujourd'hui à la langue littéraire. Au XVIIe siècle, l'emploi de "soi" était fréquent dès lors que le sens était celui du latin "ipse" (on trouve ce genre de tournure chez Racine, Bossuet, La Bruyère...), et on les rencontre encore fréquemment dans le français du XIXe siècle (Stendhal p. ex.)

Pour plus de précision sur les emplois de "soi" dans le français courant et dans la langue littéraire, vous pouvez consulter l'article du Trésor, qui contient beaucoup d'exemples avec des sujets déterminés et indéterminés.

"Hâtons-nous, le temps fuit et nous traîne avec soi" (Boileau)
"Le chat ne paraît sentir que pour soi" (Buffon)
"Il tousse, il se mouche sous son chapeau, il crache presque sur soi" (La Bruyère)


----------



## quinoa

On pourrait dire que "soi" est généralisant (n'importe qui du genre humain, d'un groupe) alors que "lui" est singularisant (c'est lui en particulier, pas elle, pas un autre).


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour.
L'erreur est de croire que le pronom "soi" est la forme réfléchie du pronom "lui". (et que "soi-même" est la forme réfléchie du pronom "lui-même")
C'était vrai il y a plusieurs siècles, mais aujourd'hui, c'est faux.

"Soi" est le pronom objet (forme disjointe) du pronom "on", de même que "lui" est le pronom objet (forme disjointe) du pronom "il").

En revanche, il est vrai que le pronom "se" est la forme réfléchie du pronom "le".

On peut faire un petit tableau :

Sujet | objet (acc)| objet (datif) | objet réfléchi | objet disjoint 
IL      | LE           | LUI              | SE               | LUI
ELLE   | LA          |LUI               | SE               | ELLE
ON     | SE          | SE               | SE               | SOI


----------



## CapnPrep

Fred_C said:


> Sujet | objet (acc)| objet (datif) | objet réfléchi | objet disjoint
> IL      | LE           | LUI              | SE               | LUI
> ELLE   | LA          |LUI               | SE               | ELLE
> ON     | *—*          | *—*               | SE               | SOI


Il ne faut rien mettre dans ces deux cases du tableau (à la limite _nous_, mais en aucun cas _se_, qui ne peut être que réfléchi).

Grevisse (§664, c) distingue :

les emplois ordinaires de _soi_, qu'on a déjà évoqués pour la plupart (quand le sujet est _on_, quand l'antécedent n'est pas exprimé, dans des locutions comme _chacun pour soi_, _ça va de soi_, _en soi_)
les emplois littéraires, signalés par CABEZOTA (qui existaient certes il y a plusieurs siècles, mais qui existent encore au XXIe siècle et que l'on peut difficilement qualifier de « faux », même si on peut préférer ne pas les imiter)
et entre les deux, les emplois appartenant à la langue soignée (avec un sujet indéfini autre que _on_: _chacun_, _aucun_, _personne_, _quiconque_, _celui qui_, _tout le monde_, …)
Il range dans cette dernière catégorie l'exemple suivant : « _Soi_ est naturel aussi avec un nom sujet désignant un type : _L’égoïste ne pense qu’à _SOI. »


----------



## Fred_C

CapnPrep said:


> Il ne faut rien mettre dans ces deux cases du tableau (à la limite _nous_, mais en aucun cas _se_, qui ne peut être que réfléchi).



Oui, c'est vrai.
Je suis allé un peu vite.


----------



## Lacuzon

Personnellement, j'ai effectivement trouvé cet emploi de _soi _chez les auteurs du XIXe mais pas dans ceux du XXe.


----------



## LV4-26

_Oui, Prince, je languis, je brûle pour Thésée._
[...]
_Charmant, jeune, traînant tous les cœurs après *soi*,_
[...]

_Phèdre_ de Jean Racine. 

Adolescent, je trouvais déjà à cette tournure un charme désuet.


----------



## IMANAKBARI

Bonjour

*Il est fier de soi / de lui / de lui-même*

Lequel ?

Merci en avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir IMANAKBARI,

Les trois ! Toutefois, de soi est vieilli (XIXe) alors que de lui et de lui-même sont contemporains.

de lui : _lui_ peut correspondre à _il_ ou à une autre personne.
de lui-même : _lui_ ne peut correspondre qu'à _il._
de soi :_ soi _ne peut correspondre qu'à _il._


----------



## Mout

*soi*, tu pourras très bien le mettre avec *on *:
_Il est fier de lui_, et 
_On est fier de soi._


----------



## mekman99

Dans la phrase suivante, est-ce qu’il convient plus de dire « soi » ou « lui » ?
…son injustice est ainsi une flèche qu’il lance contre soi.


----------



## Le bambin mignon

Il convient de dire "Son injustice est ainsi une flèche qu’il lance contre lui-même".


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

C'est quelqu'un qui ne pense qu'à lui-même

C'est quelqu'un qui ne pense que'à soi

Quel pronom est le bon?


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux phrases sont correctes, mais seule la première est courante de nos jours étant donné que _quelqu'un_ est masculin. On emploiera en revanche obligatoirement _soi(-même)_ avec un infinitif sujet de généralité ou dans une phrase avec un sujet indéfini (_on_) ou impersonnel (_il_).

_C'est quelqu'un qui ne pense qu'à *lui*(-même)._ (courant)
_C'est quelqu'un qui ne pense qu'à *soi*(-même)._ (littéraire)
_Ne penser qu'à *soi*(-même) ne rend pas heureux._
_On ne doit pas penser qu'à *soi*(-même).
Il ne faut pas ne penser qu'à *soi*(-même)._

Quant à _-même_, il est facultatif dans ces exemples_._


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

*personne ne le fait pour soi/ pour lui?*

Je n'arrive pas à inventer de meilleur exemple.

Quand je voudrais que le pronom renvoie au sujet personne, faut-il prendre soi?


----------



## OLN

Avec le pronom indéfini _personne _(aussi avec _quiconque_, _nul_, _on_, _chacun_, etc.), on emploie normalement la forme disjointe _soi_ : _Personne ne fait cela juste pour *soi* _ou_ pour  *soi*-même_.
mais certains disent _pour *lui*-même_, qui est neutre aussi.

_Pour lui_, en revanche, renverrait à une autre personne et de sexe masculin.


----------



## Panini_Hawaii

Et avec tout le monde:

Tout le monde travaille pour soi-(même) et pour lui-même?


----------



## OLN

Je ne dirais sûrement pas _pour lui-même_ (tout le monde ne répond pas au pronom _il_), et pas non plus _pour soi(-même)_.

Je dirais logiquement _*Chacun* travaille pour soi. _
Ce n'est pas tout le monde (collectif) qui travaille pour un individu, mais chaque individu qui travaille pour lui-même.

[…]

Voir aussi ici : Banque de dépannage linguistique - Soi
Je t'en prie.


----------



## rouelle

Bonjour,
Dans cette phrase faut-il dire "soi-même" ou "lui-même" ou les deux sont possibles?
_"On pourrait croire que le repas soi-même/lui-même passerait inaperçu, mais ce n'était pas du tout le cas"._
Merci d'avance


----------



## atcheque

Bonjour,

_Le repas lui-même._ Cela se rapport au _repas_, pas à _on_.


----------



## Alessa Azure

Bonjour,

Est-ce qu'un francophone pourrait mélanger _soi-même _et _lui-même _? Par exemple, écrire _il s'adresse à soi-même _au lieu de _il s'adresse à lui-même_ ? J'ai trouvé de tels exemples sur Google.

Merci


----------



## Grop

Bonjour, je crois que je dirais _il s'adresse à lui-même_, mais que je pourrais hésiter. Je soupçonne que les deux sont possibles.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux sont en effet possibles, mais seul _lui-même_ est courant ; _soi-même_ est aujourd'hui d'un emploi assez littéraire.


----------



## Alessa Azure

C'est bien.   En lisant ce fil, je pensais que j'avais fait une faute, mais il se trouve que _il s'adresse à soi-même _est assez littéraire.

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------

